# Halo 3: ODST



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Anyone up for a game of Halo 3: ODST ????


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Try the gaming section perhaps mate?
More chance of response in there and gamertags and stuff listed...


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I will be once mine arrives.


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

My sons arrived yesterday. real surprise 4 days early


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Just about to have my 1st blast! The loading for the start takes ages!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Loading wasn't too bad same as Halo 3.

The first level though (only done the first) is so boring.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Getting mine tomorrow


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Finished the game last night and i cant believe how short it is! I have to say it was quite easy aswell. Admittedly i was playing on Normal but in comparison to Halo 2 & 3 there wasnt 1 part where i got stuck or had any problems. Havnt tried the Firefight mode yet.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Just bought this last night. Stumped with the 2 player level with the massive spinning wheel thing. What the hell are you supposed to do?


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

if your all new to online halo 3 and you need a helping hand...il show you a thing or two 

cG BronsoN < Add Me


----------

